# You know you're wrapped around a hoof when....



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

Your baby insists on taking a break with you each day!









She loves nap time!


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Yep! Been there!
You know your wrapped around a hoof... when you have to let your goatie inside cause it's raining and the barn is just too far away .


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

AWW!! Way to cute!!
you know your wrapped around a hoof when your goat give you that look.... so you break down and give them more treats LOL!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

You know you're wrapped around a hoof when you start to leave but when your baby follows you and calls you, you stay longer.


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Wish we had a like button! I keep looking for it like I'm on facebook! Heck I chat more here than there anyway!


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

It's raining and YOU are the one standing in it, not them


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^ LOL!


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

HaHaHa...Been there...


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Adorable!


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

:lovey: Been there.....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

You know you are wrapped when u have to stop milking approx. 2x a milking to throw a little calf manna and/or raisins on top her feed so she will stand still. She is my best producer but loves her treats and has me trained!


----------



## Goat Mom (May 1, 2012)

That is SO sweet! Aw!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

nubians2 said:


> You know you are wrapped when u have to stop milking approx. 2x a milking to throw a little calf manna and/or raisins on top her feed so she will stand still. She is my best producer but loves her treats and has me trained!


HAHA!!! I know what you mean! :roll:


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

I know what you all mean.. My goaty girls are a "little" spoiled (at least, I think it's just a little...


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

Sorry, about posting another reply, but I just had to add this!


You Know you're Wrapped around a Hoof when...

1. You look out the window at your' old beat up car and know that the brakes are going to go any minute. Then you look back at your computer screen at the ad on CL of your' dream goat. You don't hesitate, you call the number at the bottom of the screen and arrange to get that goat! Brakes, who needs 'em anyways

2. Your favorite "angel" goat comes over to you and chews on your' clothes (a no, no in my herd). You consider reprimanding the little stinker, but then you look at that angelic face, and just smile..

3. You would rather have a beautiful piece of property with your' dream barn, and pastures fenced for goats than a beautiful home. As a neighbor said, a good barn with a wash stall is all one really needs!

4. And last but not least, your goats are crying to you for more hay. Their feeder is full of the best hay in the world (at least you think so. But you laugh and add some more hay to the already full feeder..

Believe me, I don't do ALL of these things.. Ha ha. Hope you enjoyed!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

You know you're wrapped around a hoof when:

1: You can tell apart your goat's "hungry", "sad", "where are you", and "in trouble" noises from inside the house.

2: You have slept in the barn to keep a pregnant doe company, because she was scared and needed you.

3:Your clothes have tiny hoofprints on them.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Woodhavenfarm said:


> You know you're wrapped around a hoof when:
> 
> 2: You have slept in the barn to keep a pregnant doe company, because she was scared and needed you.


Did that this year. She was a FF and upset about the whole labor thing. Straw is pretty soft. Towels don't make good blankets...


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

...when you've had a kid that slept in a big cardboard box next to your bedside because he was your special baby.

...when you've let your little bucky boy go on car rides in the passenger seat "just cause."


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

... when you've brought a doe kid inside just to show her off to visiting family.


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

Woodhavenfarm said:


> ... when you've brought a doe kid inside just to show her off to visiting family.


HAHA! yeah been there done that, by bringing my whole herd up one at a time as most of my family is older and hard for them to walk down the hill to the field.

Here is Momma
Sage
Clover
Shamrock and on and on
.............................................................................

Fun times!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Shellshocker66 said:


> Woodhavenfarm said:
> 
> 
> > ... when you've brought a doe kid inside just to show her off to visiting family.
> ...


That's why we did it too! My great grandmother couldn't walk to the goat pen, so Patti was brought inside. She soaked up the attention and played with my little nephew.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

All mine seem to have a central weak point . . . see if you can spot it lol    
You know you're wrapped around a hoof when

... you have little hoof-shaped bruises on your thighs from jumping babies
... even though your "babies" are now close to 20-30lbs each, you still let them all jump on your lap AT ONCE because you can't say "yes" to one and "no" to the rest
... your biggest girl at 145lbs still is allowed to crush your lap; you'd rather not breathe than tell her she's too fat (SHE'S SENSITIVE ABOUT HER SIZE BUT I LOVE HER NO MATTER WHAT)


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

You know you're wrapped around a hoof when you consider making a stall into a bedroom during kidding season... and it has dirt floors and chain link walls.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

xymenah said:


> You know you're wrapped around a hoof when you consider making a stall into a bedroom during kidding season... and it has dirt floors and chain link walls.


Actually, that is a brilliant idea.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

... when you make two extra trips per day out to the barn to feed your goat her alfalfa pellets because she's picky and won't eat them mixed with her grain, or even at the same time she's fed her grain.


----------



## primal woman (Sep 17, 2011)

......when....you'd rather spend time caring for your goats, keeping records, buying feed, perusing the goat internet....than to find a significant other in life!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

primal woman said:


> ......when....you'd rather spend time caring for your goats, keeping records, buying feed, perusing the goat internet....than to find a significant other in life!


PREACH! We should have a goat lovers love subsection where goat lovers can meet available goat lovers near them 
 hlala: :lovey:


----------



## Frog pond farm (Feb 21, 2012)

You know you are wrapped around a hoof when...


you rush to the barn when your goats are crying, then when you go to leave they start crying again. (they just want me to be with them :laugh: )

You laugh when your goat nibbles on your chin, then when you go inside you smile and say "The nibbler was at it again!". (aka Phantom was at it again.  gotta love the boys :thumbup: )


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

You know you're wrapped around a hoof when....you start to leave and the baby cries so you take her with you.... :angel2:


----------



## dijifarm (Sep 7, 2012)

Oh My Word --- could I have sent her to a more spoiled home!!! lol...


----------

